# Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question



## kalamalka (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey to all. I have purchased a 28 foot coachman captiva with a dry weight at 5400. It was sold to me as a base weight at 4750 but with options added about 700 lbs. The gross comes in at 6800 lbs which I won't get close to. I am considering a dodge ram 1500 4x4  with the big block(360) and tow package with equalizer hitch. I checked with the dodge dealer and was told this trucks max was approx. 7250 lbs towable. Can anyone put me at rest with this package. I like the truck! Will these two match up...thanks! Paul.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 4, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

Welcome kalamalka,
I've got a 1999 Ram, 5.9L, 3.9 rear end, tow package.  I just pulled a 2008 Sunnybrook Sunset Creek with dry weight of 6100 lbs  I had approximately 300 lbs in back of truck, full tank of gas, momma and me and it pulled just fine (no big hills, but some slopping inclines).  I got about 9 MPG.  Dealer told me I could pull approximately 7,400 lb trailer max.  I pulled with overdrive turned off and I don't have the 4x4.  I did have brake controller installed which helps a lot in stopping, weight distribution hitch and sway bar.  You need to make sure whomever installs the hitch , etc., know what they are doing and how to adjust the hitch correctly to vehicle doing the towing to towed vehicle.


----------



## kalamalka (Sep 4, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

Thanks for a quick reply archer. Was yours  a 1/2 ton or a 3/4 ton Ram? Also, I have not checked the gear ratio on this truck but the dealer ran the v.i.n. and said it was good for again approx. 7250 lbs. The Coachman I bought is sold as an  Ultra lite but 28 feet and 5400 dry is still a bit of lenghth and weight to tow. I really like the Quad cab 1/2 ton for the other 11 months of the year! I am picking the truck up tomorrow(tentatively) so any info is appreciated in the next day or two. Thanks, Paul.


----------



## hertig (Sep 4, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

that 7250 pounds is with no cargo, no accessories, no passengers in the truck.  Just a 150 pound driver and a bit of gas.  And it is for a flat bed trailer with 'no' wind resistance.  Your 'true' towing capacity is probably closer to 5000 pounds...


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 4, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

Kalamalka, 1/2 ton truck, Quad Cab.

John,
I had my doubts about pulling the 272 Sunset Creek by Sunnybrook, with me and moma and about 400 lbs of gear in the back of the truck.  Dry weight was 6,100 lbs.  It pulled like a dream.  No problems at all and I pulled it around 900 miles from the foot hills of Virginia (Kenneth's yard, haha) to Melbourne Beach.  I kept an eye on everything and everything worked just fine....of course, I lost a little on the MPG but I expected that.  My dealer stated and owner's manual confirmed it, that I could pull up to a 7,400 lb trailer (dry weight).  Weight distribution hitch, sway bars and brake controller adjusted properly helped a lot on towing this rig.  BTW, I kept my gas tank full on the trip.  Using your logic, I should not have been able to pull that  much weight without damaging something in the truck, so I am not sure I understand your logic....and I know you have posted the same logic many times for those that ask.  Guess I was lucky to make it to Florida.....  :approve:


----------



## kalamalka (Sep 4, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

Keep em coming guys. Again, Archer, was or is your truck a 1/2 or a 3/4 ton. I know if I was pulling this rig around most of the year I would exceed buy a bunch the weight capacity buy going with something bigger. But, for maybe 4-6 weeks a year, I would like to hear that a heavy 1/2 ton with a 5.9 is sufficient for this tow weight. I am supposed to take delivery of the truck tomorrow so anyone with a match that is close to this...please respond...thanks guys


----------



## C Nash (Sep 4, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

The 4x4 does drop the towing capacity of the Dodge.  Does it have a trans cooler?  Probably does if it has a tow package.  Look in front of the radiator.  If there is not one you will need one.  Look in Archers greeting to you and you will see he has the 1/2 ton.  Think you will be ok with the tr for a short period and don't expect a racer.


----------



## kalamalka (Sep 4, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

You must see something I don't because I don't see where Archer specified 1/2 ton but oh well, I will assume he does! This truck has the tow package with trani cooler but it does not yet have the sway bars or the brake controller. I am still listening all Ram 1500(5.9/360) 4x4 owners!! Thanks.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 5, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

kalamalka, the line right above where I said, "John" in my last posts, I said "1/2 ton truck, quad cab".  You will definitely need a load distribution hitch, sway bars and a brake controller to do it right.  All three are needed to safely connect a trailer and tow it safely.
BTW, my old RAM has 138,000 miles on her.  She is a 1999.  I've kept her tuned and feed her with the over 75,000 high milage oil for dinner.  I treat her right and so far, she has treated me right.


----------



## kalamalka (Sep 5, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

Sorry....found it. I will be picking up the truck tomorrow and will have the hitch and brake done asap. I think I will be okay with the matchup. I will just stay away from those extreme mountain passes. Thanks for all the info...much appreciated.


----------



## hertig (Sep 5, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

Towing over your limitations is not a guarantee of disaster.  Many people do it for short trips with no adverse effects.  Many people do it all the time with no adverse effects.  However, some people who do it, regret it, when their trailer takes their tow vehicle for a roll down the hill (I was stuck on a blocked freeway for several hours while they cleaned that one up) , or the tow vehicle breaks down or wears out, or there is an accident and some sleazy lawyer finds out they were over a stated weight limit.

My 'true towing weight guess' formula does not tell you what you can do or cannot do.  It merely states what a wise person should do most of the time. 

Archer, in your case, you pushed the envelope, you took care, and it worked out.  I don't think anyone would argue that in this particular case you did the wrong thing.  On the other hand, if you were going from VA to CA and back, I think I'd want to know your schedule so I could avoid that section of the country


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 5, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

Actually John, you are wrong.  Archer was inside his trucks ratings.  I would have advised him if I felt he was not able to tow the trailer.  I have done that many times and probably lost several sales over the years.  One factor that is never in your math is the fact that all manufactures figure in a 20% safety factor for their ratings.  

I am sorry, but I drove Archers truck before he left.  I knew he would make it to Florida.  His truck was a little slow on take off, but maintained speed very well.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 5, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

Kenneth, thanks for the sanity comments.  Thought for a while there that I was crazy according the John's logic.  I knew I had checked with Dodge and the 7,400 lb dry weight trailer for my truck was correct.  And yes, it was a little slow on take off, but like I had posted earlier, it drove real smooth at 60 MPH.  I'm safety prone, so I would not do something that is completely stupid or that would endanger the lives of others.  The brake controller (adjusted accordingly) worked just great and I had "NO" sway from side to side at all.
John, I understand where your coming from and wanting folks to be aware of the limits on towing.  As with any towing, if your not use to towing and you don't know what your doing or how to do it, then any kind of weight would make you unsafe on the road.  I guess we will never pass on the road.  I'll make sure I let you know what routes I take and when.....ha ha     I got it to Florida and I wouldn't have a problem towing it back to Indiana from there.(mostly unloaded BTW)......I just take it easy and let everyone pass me by and I just wave hello.      :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## hertig (Sep 6, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

Yep, if the trailer was 6100 pounds and the cargo was 400 pounds, and he had only 1 passenger, then Archer was well within his truck's stated capabilities, much less within any actual capabilites.  So I was wrong (had to happen some time  ), and he could go cross country with no problems (related to exceeding capabilites, of course).  As long as he doesn't load a bunch of stuff in the trailer, and/or add more stuff and/or people in the truck, as would be typical with 'normal' use...  

Everyone, if Kenneth tells you that you are ok, then there is no need to doubt your sanity.  My 'formula' (which if you plug in Archer's numbers agrees that he was fine) is merely a 'sanity guide' for normal usage.     

Kennith, I certainly do hope the manufacturers build in a safety factor, but I would never, in any circumstances, rely on it being there.  As with most things in this world, if it is not stated in writing, it cannot be counted on (and sometimes not even if it IS in writing    )


----------



## AirDragon (Sep 6, 2007)

RE: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

I just pulled a 30 foot Coachman that was grossed-out at about 6,800 to 7,000 lbs from Tennessee to Arizona, driving a 1999 Chevy Tahoe 4x4 5.7L with tow package, sway bars, and air shocks. I averaged about 8mpg and a top speed of about 60mph. The only thing that happened was a fuel pump failure. The temperature maintained was about 208 degrees from the normal 140 or so.

The question is....would I have been better off staying in 4 wheel drive than 2 wd for equal distribution and maybe better gas mileage? I used over-drive most of the time with cruise control, but found myself having to go back and forth to 3rd gear, and of course during a climb. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 6, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

I was told to NOT use overdrive when towing my trailer.  I did not use cruise control at all.  It worked fine doing it this way.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 7, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

Absolutely do NOT use 4x4 while towing.  On hard pavement you would tear up the driveline, transfer case first.


----------



## HZMTLT (Sep 20, 2007)

Re: Dodge ram 1500 4x4(5.9/360) for towing question

Welcome...either click on the link or go to page 2 and look for TT sway issues by HZMTLT. Happy camping


http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=7022&posts=15&start=1


----------

